# single hunting bands



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

after trying a number of tapers I still cant find 1 to suit I have tried tbg 20x15 25x20 27 x22 30x25 my problem is that the stronger the draw the less accurate I get also the worst the hand slap I am using nine and half steel I have a 30 inch draw and am using 6 inch active band length what I am after is hunting power with accuracy and no hand slap[] as my hand is still stinging,

I also have found a new source of lighter leather[ rigger gloves ] 1 pair makes about 12 good size pouches £1 a pair in pound land

thanks in advance martin


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Why don't you try something like a 20 to 20mm straight cut and a longer band length like 8 or 9 inch, if your only using a 6 inch band length I can imagine at a 30 inch draw they are going to be kind of stretched to their limits there for I'm not surprised you're getting hand slaps, 9 out of 10 a hand slap is where you're band set is too powerful for you're ammo ie the wasted energy returns the bands at a faster rate giving you the slap. When I started shooting I went straight out with 20 to 15mm dbl tbg and 9mm steel and yes mega slaps but as soon as I whacked a 10mm lead in the pouch it was almost the perfect hunting set up. I'm sure folks on here will know alot more about velocity and ammo weights than me but I'd say try a basic 20mm straight cut at around 10inch length then from there take it down and inch or so at a time  if I've helped you even a little I'm happy haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Alternately up-weight your ammo. If you;re getting hand slap then you;re leaving a few grams of projectile weight on the table. May as will dump those grams into your target as into your hand...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What frame are you shooting?

For plinking I often use 7/8" x 7 1/4" TBG with 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length. That's about 22mm x 185mm drawn to 440%.

I currently have a set of TBG that measures 7/8" wide with 7 1/4" length. This set spits 3/8" steel at 182fps with my 32" draw.

I also have a set of .030" Tex brand latex that measure 7/8" x 7 1/2". This set pushes 3/8" steel at 186fps.

No hand slap issues with either sets when shooting OTT with 3 1/2" fork width and short forks.

Add another 1/2" to 5/8" to your band set lengths and see what happens. Try 23-25mm straights, 25 x 20, 27 x 22.


----------



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks to everybody for the help and advise I tried all of the tapers above and settled on inch straight cuts at seven and a half inch long this combination is not to hard on the pull and goes straight through a soup can so plenty of power I have also trimmed down the pouch to a minimum so no hand slap so thanks again for all your help best regards martin


----------

